# New 7.2 Receiver...need budget speakers



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello all. I recently purchased an Onkyo TX-NR515 receiver. I plan on using the two wides for a zone 2 in the house and using two 8" ceiling speakers in my living room for the rears. I need to pick up a decent sub, a center, and two sat. speakers for less than $300 (i blew my budget on the receiver). Any help is appreciated.

Allen


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

well for $300 thats going to be almost impossible. Here is the best I can find for you:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...25C-2-Way-Center-Channel-Speaker-Black/1.html center speaker
Boston Acoustics A 26 bookshelf
Boston Acoustics CS Sub10 II 10-Inch Down-Firing Subwoofer

Thats about the best prices I can find.


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Would i be better off just buying better speakers one at a time? Center, then sat, then sub?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes! thats what I would do. Particularly the sub (although the center channel is also important), you want to put as much into that as possible.
This HSU VTF-1 is the lowest priced sub I would go with


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok. I will do that. Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony as usual is providing sage advice. At that budget, the compromises that are needed to come close would result in a far lower quality experience than buying a quality single pair of Speakers to start.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## uncola (Feb 19, 2012)

With your budget, I'd definitely get the front right and left first, then the sub, then the center, then the rear surrounds. The Boston A26 recommended earlier in the thread are half price in white right now from accessories4less with free shipping.. definitely check those out. since they are sold individually, you could even get one for a center, if you have the space for a vertical standing center. if not, the center speaker tony recommended earlier in the thread is a great deal. basically, tony gave you great advice


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Just to hold me over until i get some speakers, i would like to use the speakers from an older Sony Home theater...they are 3 Ohm speakers, but I think they should work for now...anyone see any issues with using them? They were for the SonyDAV-HD277WC, but since i purchased a blue ray player, i do not use it.


----------



## uncola (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes that will probably work fine. Although your speaker manual recommends using speakers from 6-16 ohms, you can probably go lower. Just don't turn the volume up to 100% or it might activate the protection circuit. I wouldn't turn the volume up too high and also maybe touch the receiver to make sure it's not close to overheating after an hour of playing at your normal listening volume. If it's not burning hot it's probably going to be ok. I'm not an expert though, someone more experienced may want to chime in. Here's some stuff from the manual for your onkyo 515 receiver:

Read the following before connecting your speakers:
• You can connect speakers with an impedance of between 
6 and 16 ohms. If you use speakers with a lower 
impedance, and use the amplifier at high volume levels 
for a long period of time, the built-in amp protection 
circuit may be activated.

Amplifier Section
Video Section
Tuner Section
General
■ HDMI
■ Video Inputs
■ Video Outputs
■ Audio Inputs
■ Audio Outputs
■ Others
Specifications and features are subject to change 
without notice.
Rated Output Power
All channels: (North American)
80 watts minimum continuous power per 
channel, 8 ohm loads, 2 channels driven 
from 20 Hz to 20 kHz, with a maximum 
total harmonic distortion of 0.7% (FTC)
(Others)
7 ch × 130 W at 6 ohms, 1 kHz, 1 ch driven 
of 1% (IEC)
Maximum Effective Output Power
(Asian)
7 ch × 160 W at 6 ohms, 1 kHz, 1 ch driven 
(JEITA)
Dynamic Power*
* IEC60268-Short-term maximum output power
180 W (3 Ω, Front)
160 W (4 Ω, Front)
100 W (8 Ω, Front)
THD+N (Total Harmonic Distortion+Noise)
0.08% (20 Hz - 20 kHz, half power)
Damping Factor 60 (Front, 1 kHz, 8 Ω)
Input Sensitivity and Impedance (Unbalance)
200 mV/47 kΩ (LINE)
Rated RCA Output Level and Impedance
200 mV/2.2 kΩ (LINE OUT)
Maximum RCA Output Level and Impedance
2 V/2.2 kΩ (LINE OUT)
Frequency Response 5 Hz - 100 kHz/+1 dB, –3 dB (DSP bypass)
Tone Control Characteristics
±10 dB, 50 Hz (BASS)
±10 dB, 20 kHz (TREBLE)
Signal to Noise Ratio 100 dB (LINE, IHF-A)
Speaker Impedance 6 Ω - 16 Ω


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. My ceiling speakers are 4 ohms, so I will probably replace them just to be safe.


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Any idea what ceiling speaker will work in the fitting for the Bose freespace model 32 (ceiling pan and springs)? I do not want to spend $600 to replace these speakers with another set of Bose.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

AllenS said:


> Hello all. I recently purchased an Onkyo TX-NR515 receiver. I plan on using the two wides for a zone 2 in the house and using two 8" ceiling speakers in my living room for the rears. I need to pick up a decent sub, a center, and two sat. speakers for less than $300 (i blew my budget on the receiver). Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Allen




If you want new and are willing to compromise on quality, go for the cheap Pioneer Speakers designed by Andrew Jones. A full 5.0 set should cost 300 or less, if you can get them on sale. As for the sub, its out of the question at this price range. I would just skip teh surrounds and do a Left, Right, and center setup; which is where 90% of your sound comes from. The rear speakers are almost superfluous and honestly do little for you. And if you later disagree, then they will always be available on ebay at any given time in the future when you have more money to spend. 

The best amps in the world are worthless on low budget speakers. I really think your best bet is to return the receiver, get something used and spend the money on speakers; that's where it counts the most. If Volume is what you are after, then look for a high number on the sensitivity rating (greater than 90 watts db/m) of the speaker and you will never notice the fact that your amp only has 50 watts; because it will sound much louder.


Personally I'd get *used* Paradigm Mini-Monitors, ADP-70, and hope to get lucky on a CC-350 center channel. They are much better than the Pioneers. Craigslist is going to be your best friend.


If you time it right, occaisionally they go on sale half off.
http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/09/pioneer-shares-affordable-line-of-speakers-snobs-sob/
http://www.stereophile.com/content/pioneer-sp-bs41-lr-loudspeaker


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

AllenS said:


> Thanks everyone. Just to hold me over until i get some speakers, i would like to use the speakers from an older Sony Home theater...they are 3 Ohm speakers, but I think they should work for now...anyone see any issues with using them? They were for the SonyDAV-HD277WC, but since i purchased a blue ray player, i do not use it.


I would not do that - the Sony speakers were made to work with that Sony receiver.
I would buy a pair of bookshelf speakers, to hold you for now.

Also, look at RBH
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270972636310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
http://www.rbhsound.com/ac51.php

Review
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_10_3/rbh-ac-speakers-8-2003.html


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok...so don't tell the wife, but I went ahead and bought the speakers Tony recommended (2 Boston A26 bookshelf speakers, 1 Boston A225 center, and to replace my 4ohm Bose, 2 Boston HSI 250). I also went ahead and bought the mounting bracket to put my TV above the fireplace so everything is centered..with the receiver, cables, ceiling mount, etc...$1,061.00...should sound great!


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

AllenS said:


> Ok...so don't tell the wife, but I went ahead and bought the speakers Tony recommended (2 Boston A26 bookshelf speakers, 1 Boston A225 center, and to replace my 4ohm Bose, 2 Boston HSI 250). I also went ahead and bought the mounting bracket to put my TV above the fireplace so everything is centered..with the receiver, cables, ceiling mount, etc...$1,061.00...should sound great!


Good choice, and you bought some good speakers - enjoy.:T


----------



## AllenS (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Another quick question:

Just so I understand watts...the zone 1 will be driving all of the Boston Acoustic speakers and zone two will have a 70v 100w step up transformer on it and drive 4 Bose in ceiling speakers throughout the house for a total of (8+8+8+10) 34 watts. The amp is rated as follows:

Power Output	130 W/Ch (6 ohms, 1 kHz, 1% THD, 1 Channel Driven, IEC)
Dynamic Power	180 W (3 ohms Front) 165 W (4 ohms Front) 100 W (8 ohms Front) 

Does this mean that I have 130watts per channel so the cable box can drive 130w to both zone 1 and zone 2, or will it only drive 130watts to both zones, split 35watts to zone 2 and 95watts to zone 1? Just want to make sure I have not issues with this setup.


----------

